# G'day...



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's where you post your intro! I thought "your biggest bonehead move" was the intro thread.  

Lets see, when I was a wee tyke, my parents split the cost with our neighbor of a beat up laser dinghy. I VERY quickly developed a phobia of sailing after a parks and rec class and one wicked spinnaker broach on the neighbor's J-30. From then on I would be found clinging to the mast and whimpering. The neighbor kid BTW placed second this year for the USA olympic team in the trials (no kidding).

My fear of sailing lasted until..... I upped and decided one day to by a 31ft wooden sloop that had been converted from a Scottish lifeboat. I figured I "sorta knew how to sail" and besides the boat had a motor. So I would just motor it around until I learned to sail. 

That's pretty much what I did. I joined up with some racers, sailed my boat in good weather and added every system imaginable and fixed every system that was there already. I lived aboard her for 6 years until the bottom fell out of the boat due to stray galvanic corrosion. (broke my heart) I did manage to sell the boat to a nice wooden shipwright who is taking good care of her.

Now my girlfriend and I are living on our recently purchased Formosa 41 (which is NOT MADE OF WOOD), and are fixing it up and saving for the trip to the Mediterranean. I'm currently in the school of medicine studying to be a Physician Assistant, used to be an EMT. 

We cruise locally in Puget Sound and Canada. The longest trip being 4 months up the inside passage. The furthest was to the Charlotte's, and offshore: only 25 miles a couple of times off Canada and a couple of times off Hawaii. 

My girlfriend loves to travel, loves sailing,puts up with me and loves living aboard.  

MedSailor


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome Med...a great intro, I might add. You'll fit in fine here...you just missed the seminar on scuba-diving with fire extinguishers for tanks. (g)


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice to have you!

Where do you keep your boat?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto...For all you new to Sailnet...there is a thread on how or why you picked your user name...Kind of fun to know.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Med, you'll find this to be a great site.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Med. Sounds like you have a plan


----------

